# Underwhelmed



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

So far, the sixers haven't been a good team at all. This loss to Miami is nearly as bad as the one in Atlanta. I really just don't understand what the problem is. So far their defense has been worse and Iguodala has just been invisible.


----------



## Game3525 (Aug 14, 2008)

The problem is that we lack a true number one option, that can take over a game when the teams struggles. No offense to Elton or Iggy, but they are more suited as a number 2 and number 3 option.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

The main problem is that no one knows their role on offense.

When Brand gets the ball in the post and is triple teamed no one knows how to respond. When Iguodala tries to penetrate but the lane is cut off he doesn't know what to do. Thad will get hot in the first half, but in the second he'll stand behind the arc.

Way too many turnovers as well.

I'd consider this a worse loss than Atlanta because Miami is a team that the Sixers could/should have taken advantage of.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

They need to work Elton into the offense instead of throwing the ball to him and isolating. Run him in pick and rolls/fades and get him open looks. Work the ball around. But stop leaving him in an island, it's killing the offense.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Yeah, this definitely isn't the effort I was expecting to see out of Philly this early in the season.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Interestingly enough, Elton's former team isn't doing so hot either.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Sliccat said:


> They need to work Elton into the offense instead of throwing the ball to him and isolating. Run him in pick and rolls/fades and get him open looks. Work the ball around. But stop leaving him in an island, it's killing the offense.


They have no idea what to do once the ball goes into the post.

I don't really want to talk about the defensive effort.


----------



## yodurk (Sep 4, 2002)

I feel your pain. The Bulls had similar high expectations last year and just floundered.

Not saying you guys can't turn it around, but the frustration is similar.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

The thing that aggravates me the most about this is they still have the same flaws I was complaining about last year.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

They deserve some time, you can't put an anchor into an offense and expect to hit the ground running, but fundamentally, it doesn't look good. They can't shoot, so when Brand gets doubled or tripled, that's it. It's up to them to start moving around him to find passing lanes, but that's up to the coach to instill. 

Brand and this roster off the break isn't a good fit. They're suited to playing an up and down tempo, he's not. If Brand was a jerk, I would say this might not last long...but who knows. Until they start spacing and moving towards the basket, or they acquire a shooter to spread the floor, they can't beat any of the top teams in the East.


----------



## captainobvious (Jan 14, 2008)

Coatesvillain said:


> *The main problem is that no one knows their role on offense*.
> 
> When Brand gets the ball in the post and is triple teamed no one knows how to respond. When Iguodala tries to penetrate but the lane is cut off he doesn't know what to do. Thad will get hot in the first half, but in the second he'll stand behind the arc.
> 
> ...



Bingo.

This team has clearly not gel'd. The offense appears to have no structure to it and at times is downright sloppy. Iguodala is forcing the action and turning the ball over at an alarming rate, Miller has been in a bad shooting slump, and when both Sammy and Elton are on the court at the same time, they seem to cancel each other out. NOT a good sign.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Elton Brand has been labeled a star by many, but he's yet to produce the wins. A decent but not great team with LAC (good supporting cast BTW). Never made a difference with the Bulls.

He's a good player. A nice addition. But the Sixers didn't add a true difference maker, IMO.


----------

